# storing rifles



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

when im storing my rifles do i want to store them on a gun rack or in a hare or soft case


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Personally i store mine in a hard case it doesn't get beat on and it stays lint free gun racks are nice for showing off the gun but they can let the gun available to the elements.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

How ever you


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

People is right you should oil it real good before you store it then reclean it before hunting or sighting in.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

1) clean them real good

2) put em' in a Sack-up

3) store them in a safe with some silica gell


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Old School would say to clean it, oil it and store it muzzle down.

Keep it out of a case to prevent it from rusting.


----------

